# Reboot if I want to start xorg ...



## BSDBernd (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi,

Something has changed since yesterday. I didn't shutdown the system properly and just powered off (more correctly, I shutdown my computer which caused virtual box to be closed which closed the FreeBSD-session i discuss here). This morning the system started up as usual. I started xorg and the system loaded openbox. After that I wanted to start chrome. But this caused the system to reboot.  When I started the system again, I noticed the following message using `dmesg -a`:


```
...
Creating and/or trimming log files.
Starting syslogd.
NFS access cache time=60
savecore: reboot after panic: ufs_dirbad: /: bad dir ino 732971 at offset 0: mangled entry
Jul 10 10:07:58 BSD-Nexus savecore: reboot after panic: ufs_dirbad: /: bad dir ino 732971 at offset 0: mangled entry
savecore: writing core to /var/crash/vmcore.4
Writing crash summary to /var/crash/core.txt.4.
Clearing /tmp (X related).
...
```

Since the above reboot I always get a reboot after trying to start xorg. After the first reboot I looked into .xinitrc and found strange symbols. I created then a simple .xinitrc which just tries to start i3-wm but starting xorg still results in a reboot. What could this be, what files should I look into? Could it be that it has something to do with the update to 10.0-RELEASE-p7 which I did yesterday?

Thank you very much for any answer.


----------



## kraan (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello,

It looks like your kernel is panicking.


```
reason: panic: ufs_dirbad: /: bad dir ino 732971 at offset 0: mangled entry
```
I would suggest that you reboot your system in single user mode and try to `fsck` the root "/" filesystem.

--
Kraan


----------



## BSDBernd (Jul 10, 2014)

My system is dead as it seems, luckily it was only for experimental purposes. I have installed another FreeBSD System for more serious usage. I have all relevant files I had on this system in my Dropbox-folder. Could it be that the parts of the system where files were overwritten had been overwritten because of RAM problems?
I had two virtual machines running at the same time yesterday and this caused even as system crash in my host computer.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2014)

Turning a machine off can leave the filesystem in a corrupted state if it was writing data to disk. You should always cleanly shutdown a machine to prevent filesystem corruption.


----------



## BSDBernd (Jul 10, 2014)

This is what *I* thought. I shut down my host system (Mac OS X Mavericks) using the Mac OS X terminal and using `$sudo shutdown -h now` and forgot my guest system. Had I shut down the system using system menus, I would have been reminded to close Virtualbox. (This should be comment nr. 60, yey )


----------

